# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mozaiku i Muzeut Kombetar: Te hiqet apo jo?

## Lioness

_Drejtori i Muzeut Historik Kombetar kerkon te hiqet mozaiku.  Me poshte jane disa mendime pro dhe kunder (perfshire dhe opionione nga artistet e mozaikut.)  Ju si mendoni?_ 

_(Nga Shekulli)_

*Të hiqet mozaiku ideologjik*

Drejtori i Muzeut Historik Kombëtar, Beqir Meta, propozon zhvendosjen e mozaikut të famshëm 26-vjeçar, duke e cilësuar si ideologjik dhe në mospërputhje me brendinë e institucionit. Një nga autorët e quan "ide e çmendur", ndërsa tjetri "çështje shtetërore" 

"Jam apo jo unë në krye të Muzeut Kombëtar, mozaiku do të zhvendoset që aty",- na tha dje, drejtori i MHK-së, Beqir Meta për mozaikun në pjesën ballore të godinës së muzeut, i quajtur "Shqipëria" dhe i realizuar në vitin 1981. Sipas Metës, kjo vepër nuk përputhet me brendinë e MHK-së. Është tepër ideologjike për të prezantuar historinë e një populli. Meta mohon që kjo ide të jetë nxitur nga qëndrime politike, madje sipas tij kjo zhvendosje nuk cënon askënd, të majtë apo të djathtë qofshin (!) Ai po mbledh opinione për këtë ide të vetën që ka hedhur, për ta konkretizuar më vonë me miratim qeverie. Në një të ardhme, sipas drejtorit prej dy vitesh i MHK-së, në vend të tij mund të vendoset një vepër tjetër ku të shprehet identiteti kombëtar. Ndërsa mozaiku ekzistues të ruhet dhe të ekspozohet në një tjetër ambient brenda, apo jashtë godinës.

Ai mozaik ka qenë halë në sy për ata që e shohin thjesht dhe vetëm si "njollë" e një sistemi, nga i cili nuk duhet të mbetet asgjë. Diskutimi nëse duhet të vazhdojë të jetë aty ku është apo jo, nuk është i ri. Tentativa e parë për të vënë dorë ishte gjatë qeverisjes së djathtë të pas nëntëdhjetës. Bëhet fjalë pët heqjen e yllit pesë cepësh dhe të gërmave PPSH, nga flamuri i mozaikut. Ndërhyrje kjo e bërë me vendim të qeverisë së atëhershme. Ka pasur tentativa të mëvonshme për të ndryshuar përmbajtjen, gjë që sipas specialistëve nuk është e mundur teknikisht. Tanimë flitet për heqjen e plotë të tij, çka s'mund të bëhet thjesht me vendim qeverie, por me konsultimet e specialistëve dhe kalimin në disa komisione e këshilla, siç është ai Kombëtar i Restaurimit.

*Zoti Meta pse kërkoni heqjen e mozaikut?*

Mozaiku duhet të ndryshojë. Nuk është se kemi ndonjë fobi ndaj kësaj vepre. Është i ndërtuar në formën e një pllakate të realizmit socialist, një vepër ideologjike, mbi aleancën mes punëtorëve, ushtarëve, fshatarëve Ideologjizmi që paraqet kjo vepër bie ndesh me brendinë e muzeut, me konceptin që ne kemi për të si dëshmi e qytetërimit. Brendia e Muzeut nuk ka lidhje me ideologjinë, duhet të jetë i ftohtë në këtë aspekt. Ai mozaik është balli i muzeut, gjë që nuk i përshtatet. Është e njëjta gjë sikur dikujt t'i ndryshosh emrin, kur ka një emër tjetër. 

*Nuk mendoni se i keni hyrë një "misioni" të vështirë?*

Sigurisht që është një punë e vështirë. Dikush duhet ta ndërmerrte një hap të tillë. Përveç mentalitetit, të cilin kemi për detyrë ta ndryshojmë, kemi të bëjmë edhe me të drejtat e autorit, vlerat e veprës. Ka shumë që e kanë quajtur mediokre, megjithatë, kjo nuk më mbetet mua për ta gjykuar. Nuk i dihet të ardhmes. Do të jem ose jo unë drejtor, ai mozaik do të lëvizë që aty. Madje e gjithë pamja e jashtme e muzeut do të ndryshojë, pasi i ngjan më shumë një burgu, se sa një institucioni që rrezaton kulturë. Ka nevojë për një veshje tjetër, sigurisht pa prishur arkitekturën. Por këtë do ta zgjidhin arkitektët dhe piktorët në bashkëpunim me historianët.

*Nëse heqja e mozaikut nuk është thjesht një ide, në ç'fazë jeni me këtë proces dhe ç'mendojnë për këtë punë specialistët?*

Momentalisht jam në faza opinioni. Kjo është çështje e hapur, ndaj edhe unë po e bëj publike, me qëllim që të mblidhen sa më shumë mendime, në mënyrë që ideja që kam hedhur të pasurohet. Do të bëjmë një bilanc të gjithë kësaj, për të arritur në një përfundim dhe të bëjmë diçka që të mbesë. Është një çështje të cilën e kam diskutuar me specialistë të ndryshëm, me arkitektë italianë dhe specialistë të muzeve. Ka qëndrime të dyanshme. Disa thonë që nuk shkon, që në ballë të muzeut të jetë ky mozaik, të tjerë e shohin në mënyrë ekzotike dhe janë për ruajtjen si një gjurmë të socializmit.

*Po specialistët shqiptarë ç'mendojnë?*

Ka reagime nga më të ndryshmet. Disa reagojnë me dhimbje sepse mendojnë se mozaiku do të shkatërrohet, por kjo nuk është e vërtetë. E kemi kaluar tashmë fazën e shkatërrimit të gjërave për të ndërtuar të tjera. Jemi një vend që kërkojmë të integrohemi në Bashkimin Evropian dhe sigurisht kjo nuk bëhet me shkatërrime.

*Qoftë edhe si gjurmë e një periudhe që nuk do të harrohet lehtë nga shqiptarët, nuk mendoni se mund të qëndrojë aty ku është?*

Nuk kemi pse e konsiderojmë në këtë mënyrë. Në muze ruhen vlera mijëravjeçare dhe kemi se ç'lëmë si gjurmë. Kjo është edhe një padrejtësi që i bëhet historisë. Socializmi paraqet vetëm 40 vjet, ndërkohë që historia jonë është mijëra vjeçare dhe ka kaluar përmes etapash shumë të rëndësishme. 40 vjet nuk mund të dominojnë mbi 3 mijë vjet. Në historiografi një periudhë nuk vlerësohet nga qëndrimet personale të njërit apo tjetrit, por nga rezultati. Dhe rezultati i kësaj periudhe është i dhimbshëm. Megjithatë ne nuk do ta fshijmë këtë periudhë, por do ta kujtojmë me dhimbje. 

*Nuk keni frikë se kjo ide e juaja do të merret si politike?*

Nuk ka pse të preken të djathtë e të majtë. Muzeu është i të gjithëve, është kombëtar. Identiteti kombëtar është çështje shpirtërore.

*Çfarë mendoni se mund ta zëvendësojë këtë vepër, sipas jush të papërshtatshme?*

Le të jetë një vepër që paraqet formimin e popullit, le të fillojmë me rrënjët e historisë, që nga ilirët për të vazhduar me formimin e kombit e të shtetit. Duhet të japim thelbin e identitetit, të shpirtit shqiptar. Mund të gjenden mënyrat për ta paraqitur këtë ide në mënyrë artistike. Nëse do të ndërtojmë aty një mozaik, atëherë është mirë që në të paraqitet identiteti kombëtar.

*Cili do të jetë fati i mozaikut ekzistues?*

Mozaiku është i lëvizshëm. Nuk do të shkatërrohet, por nuk e ka vlerën aty. Mund të ekspozohet brenda muzeut për të paraqitur periudhën që pasqyron, mund të vendoset në një faqe anësore të muzeut Por kjo është një çështje që pret. Ka të tjera faza përpara kësaj. 

*Përfundimisht kush duhet ta marrë vendimin për heqjen e veprës?*

I mbetet qeverisë të vendosë. Është ajo që ka buxhetin.

----------


## Lioness

Opinion nga krijuesit e mozaikut:

*Qëndrimi i një prej autorëve 

Kilica: "Pa koment. Është çështje shtetërore"*

Një nga 5 autorët e mozaikut, piktori Vilson Kilica, tha dje se heqja e kësaj vepre është çështje shtetërore. "Është bërë me porosi të shtetit dhe mbeti në një institucion shtetëror, kështu që unë nuk kam ndonjë koment për të bërë në lidhje me këtë proces", - thotë Kilica. Megjithatë ai nuk mund ta mohojë se i vjen keq që mozaiku të hiqet. "Si autor i veprës, sigurisht që më dhemb, sepse është realizuar nën një trysni mjaft të madhe nga pushteti i atëhershëm dhe një mbikëqyrje të rreptë ideologjike", - tregon artisti. Ai thotë se gati një muaj më parë është thirrur në zyrën e drejtorit të Muzeut Kombëtar për të diskutuar rreth mozaikut. Kilica thotë se nuk u diskutua për heqje, por për ndryshim të përmbajtjes së mozaikut, në përputhje me ndryshimin e vetë muzeut. 

"Sipas meje, ndërhyrja në mozaik dhe ndryshimi i përmbajtjes është i pamundur teknikisht. Është e pamundur që të adaptohet pasi bëhet fjalë për një sipërfaqe prej 400 metra katrorë të ndërtuar me gurë me sipërfaqe 5-8 cm2, të vendosur në beton. Kështu që ndryshime është e pamundur të bëhen. Ky është mendimi që unë u dhashë. Nëse ata gjejnë specialistë të tjerë shqiptarë, apo të huaj, që të mund ta ndryshojnë, atëherë le të ndërhyjnë", - tha Kilica. Ai është një nga 5 artistët që kanë realizuar mozaikun "Shqipëria", përkrah Aleksandër Filipit, Agim Nebiut, Josif Drobonikut dhe Anastas Kostandinit. Mozaiku është më i madhi në llojin e tij. Ai u realizua me rastin e hapjes së Muzeut Historik Kombëtar në 28 nëntor të vitit 1981.

*Anastas Kostandini: "Një vendim i verbër politik"* 

Piktorin e njohur pogradecar Anastas Kostandini e gjetëm në studion e tij duke punuar kur mësoi për deklaratat që drejtori i Muzeut Historik Kombëtar dha në intervistën për "Shekullin". Komenti i tij i parë ishte ky: "Kjo është një masakër si ajo e '97-ës, por kësaj radhe jo nga kallashët por nga jakat e bardha të zyrtarëve. Nuk mund të vendos se do një palo drejtor që nesër ia zë vendin një tjetër. Në gjithë botën janë krijuar vepra në një epokë të kontestueshme nga epoka të tjera."

Piktori sjell të freskëta ditët kur ai, i sapodiplomuar, së bëshku me profesorin e tij, Vilson Kilica si dhe kolegët Josif Dobroniku, Agim Nebiun dhe Aleksandër Filipin në qershor të vitit 1979 filluan projektimin dhe më pas ndërtimin e këtij mozaiku gjigant prej 450 m2, një nga më të mëdhenjtë e Ballkanit. Pas dy vjet e gjysmë pune mozaiku u çua në një studoi në Milano dhe u realizua në dy pjesë. "Ne, - thotë Kostandini, - ishim të shqetësuar për të realizuar një vepër që t'i rezistonte kohës dhe të ishte një emblemë kombëtare. Vetëm skica idetë vazhduan një vit deri sa arritëm atë më të mirën. Mbaj mend, - shton Kostandini - që dikush hodhi idenë që të ishte në mozaik edhe figura e Enver Hoxhës por më pas u la që mozaiku të emërtohej "Shqipëria" dhe të mos kishte figura të përcaktuara por populli, puna ndërtuese dhe historia e tij e përgjakshme."

Ai e quan veç edhe dëshmi të kapacitetit të lartë të shkollës shqiptare dhe "unë nuk e kuptoj të vijë një "si drejtor" dhe të kërkojë ta shkulë atë vepër që s'e heq dot as ai, por as kryeministri. Nëse do të ndodhë, unë do ta quaja mjerimin e kulturës kombëtare, një lajm të kobshëm, një akt të turpshëm që gjithsesi kurrë nuk duhet të ndodhë. Ky është një vendim i verbër politik, është e papranueshme dhe këtë e them si artist dhe si qytetar i këtij vendi, aq më tepër që janë aq të pakta veprat e artit që ndërtohen aktualisht në Shqipëri." Tepër i revoltuar ai shton se mozaiku ka bërë vend dhe është klimatizuar me sheshin dhe kryeqytetin.

Më pas Kostandini tregon se dikur, kur u mbyll realizimi i mozaikut "Shqipëria", autorët janë shpërblyer me 16 mijë lekë secili, sa për dy rroga mujore dhe me një dekoratë "Naim Frashëri" të shkallës së dytë. Kujton punën në temperaturat e larta të verës në Tiranë dhe të ftohtit në dimër. Kujton montimin e mozaikut tek një palestër e vjetër e shkollës 8-vjeçare "Fan Noli" kur nga parketi i prishur iu delnin akrepa helmues. Duke iu dhënë fund kujtimeve dhe komenteve për këtë lajm të keq, shton: "Nëse ka ide të çmendura, vepra duhet të mbrohet nga njerëzit e aftë dhe të zotë. Sa drejtorë janë ulur në atë karrike dhe sa do të ulen, por veprat kanë mbetur."

----------


## Lioness

Mozaiku ne fjale:

----------


## drague

Eh sa pune qe eshte bere aty.me vjen keq qe do te prishet

----------


## Lioness

_Opinion kunder (Marre nga Peshkupauje_)

_Gëzim Qëndro e quan gabim të pafalshëm heqjen e mozaikut. Ndërtesë të realizmit socialist muzeun nuk e bën mozaiku, por i gjithë konceptimi i ndërtesës. Atëhere çmund të bëjmë? Ta prishim krejt? Vështirë se ka ndonjë që e merr seriozisht parasysh këtë alternativë.  Pak kohë para 27 janarit, Ditës së kujtesës ndërkombëtare, një muze kombëtar në Tiranë del me një tezë kundër kujtesës. Lexuesi u njoh dje me idenë e drejtorit Beqir Meta për të hequr mozaikun mural në lule të ballit të Muzeut Historik Kombëtar me motivin se nuk i përshatet thelbit të identitetit, të shpirtit shqiptar dhe brendisë së muzeut. Pikërisht tani që atij përbindëshi i ngritur në qindra metra katrorë i është dhënë të gëlltisë miliona për restaurimin e zhguallit, ngrihen teza për thelbin e shpirtit shqiptar në fasadë të një muzeu kombëtar që në brendi është i mbushur me replika dhe bukë peshku si dëshmi të historisë së shqiptarëve.

Studiuesi i artit pamor, Gëzim Qëndro, merr pjesë në debatin që ka hapur zoti Beqir Meta. Duke shpresuar të kontribuojmë në forumin e ideve mbi bazë të të cilave drejtori në fjalë do të veprojë (!), ja dhe komentet e Qëndros i cili ka një përvojë deri diku të ngjashme të problemit që hap heqja ose jo e muzeut, problem i lidhur jo aq me aksionin konkret se sa me qëndrimin ndaj historisë, simboleve dhe trashëgimisë, qofshin këto të ngjyera në ideologji_.

*Nuk është hera e parë që drejtues të ndryshëm të MHK i kanë ardhur rrotull heqjes se mozikut. Në fillim i hoqën yllin pesëcepësh si një ndjenje turpi a bezdije për atë kohë, por kësaj radhe duket se kërcënimi është real. A kemi të bëjmë me revanshe ndaj historisë zoti Qendro, nëse jo si do ta komentonit qëndrimin e mësipërm ndaj mozaikut mural?*

Mendoj se nisma për të pastruar ballinën dhe pjesët e tjera të jashtme të Muzeut Historik është për tu lavdëruar. Kjo pasi imazhi i një institucioni është i lidhur ngushtë me dinjitetin e tij. Por nëse muret e jashtme të Muzeut Kombëtar është mirë të pastrohen sa herë që arrijmë të gjejmë fonde, ky zell pastrues mendoj se nuk duhet të përfundojë në spastrime të cilat detyrimisht ngrenë disa pyetje me karakter artistik dhe etik. Le ti marrim me radhë.

*Në rrafshin artistik:*

A ndryshon gjë nëse Muzeut Kombëtar i heqim mozaikun? A do të fitonte ai të drejtën e qytetarisë si një koncept arkitekturor tipik për një shoqëri demokratike pas një ndërhyrjeje të tillë? Përgjigjen po e jap duke marrë si shembull dy imazhe metaforike të Gjermanisë, njërit prej vendeve në pararojë të qytetërimit perëndimor, njëri, pavijoni i paraqitur në Ekspozitën Universale të Parisit në 1937 me autor arkitektin e parapëlqyer të Hitlerit, Albert Speer, dhe pavionit të RF Gjermane në Bruksel të vitit 1958. Edhe pa parë shqiponjën dhe kryqin e thyer ndjejmë se ndërtesa kolosale e pavijonit të ndërtuar nga nazistët në stilin neoklasik dhe e lartë 150 metra ka diçka kërcënuese, përjashtuese dhe agresive, ku gjejmë arrogancën e Racës së Epërme dhe dëshirën për të shtypur nga ana psikologjike këdo që i afrohet, çka nuk na çudit, pasi është imazhi metaforik i një Gjermanie që po armatosej me shpejtësi për të pushtuar popujt e Evropës e më pas të të gjithë botës.

Ndryshe nga vertikaliteti dhe pamja imponuese e ndërtesës së pavijonit nazist, Egon Eirmann-i, autor i pavionit të 1958-ës ka zgjedhur një imazh paqtues dhe aspak agresiv për të gjitha ato kombe që i kishin ende të freskëta plagët që u shkaktoi Gjermania naziste dhe i druheshin rimëkëmbjes së shpejtë të saj në vitet 50. Shtrirja e pavijonit është horizontale, ndërsa zgjedhja nga ana e autorit të materialit kryesor, xhamit, lidhet si me tejdukshmërinë, një element thelbësor i një shoqërie demokratike, ashtu edhe me brishtësinë dhe thyeshmërinë e tij, çka kontraston hapur me zgjedhjen e një materiali vështirësisht të shkatërrueshëm si beton-armeja, si në rastin e ndërtesës së Albert Speer-it. Edhe përmasat e pavionit të 58, përveç shtrirjes horizontale janë rreth dy herë më të vogla se sa ndërtesa imponuese e pavijonit nazist. Pyes, çfarë do të ndryshonte sikur RFGj të paraqitej në pavijonin e 1958 me të njëjtën ndërtesë, duke hequr vetëm shqiponjën dhe svastikën naziste. Kush do të mendonte se tashmë RFGj është një vend demokratik dhe pluralist? Vështirë se do ta besonte kush.

Pra, edhe në rastin e muzeut tonë kombëtar problem nuk është mozaiku. Duke hequr atë nuk ndryshon pothuajse asgjë. Kjo për arsye se arkitektët e kohës së socializmit, për të mos u ngrënë hakun, të mbikëqyrur edhe nga komisione fanatikësh syçelët, dinin shumë mirë të përkthenin në gjuhën pamore të arkitekturës ideologjinë komuniste, çka shpjegon edhe dështimet spektakolare të këtyre arkitektëve, disa prej tyre të talentuar. Ku lexohet ideologjizimi i kësaj ndërtese? Nëse e vëmë re me kujdes, muzeu ngjan me një bunker masiv betoni dhe mermeri, përshtypje që ta përforcojnë edhe dritaret të ngjashme me frëngji të gjata. Kjo përshtypje është në harmoni të plotë me imazhin që kërkonte të përcillte pushteti për kalanë e pamposhtur në brigjet e Adriatikut. Duket qartë që marrëdhënia e brendisë së ndërtesës me hapësirën jashtë saj synon të theksojë hermetizmin e saj, po ashtu një karateristikë e njohur e Shqipërisë së asaj kohe. Përveç kësaj, në të është shkruar koncepti historicist, një mendësi tipike për ideologjitëtotalitare si komunizmi; se historia lidhet me një memorje dhe me një projekt të paracaktuar, të shkruar në AND- e shoqërisë njerëzore, dhe komunistët shqiptarë ishin të zgjedhur nga historia për të udhëhequr shqiptarët në rrugëtimin drejt parajsës komuniste, ku do arrihej pa dyshim pas ndërrimit të njëpasnjëshëm të sistemeve shoqërore. Sipas kësaj logjike, shqiptarët deri para themelimit të partisë komuniste ishin udhëhequr nga prijësit e gabuar dhe kishin bërë zgjedhjet e gabuara. Këtë besim, që është baza e mesianizmit laik të komunizmit dhe e eskatologjisë së tij e gjejmë në organizimin grafik dhe hapësinor të mureve të muzeut. Duket qartë se pjesa e sipërme e ndërtesës, me ngjyrë të çelur dhe më e gjerë mbështetet mbi një brez muri të veshur me mermer të errët. Kjo ndarje pamorisht kërkon të përçojë idenë se historia e Shqipërisë komuniste mbështetet mbi një traditë historike e cila, sado e mbushur me përpjekje dhe luftëra, nuk mund të krahasohet me arritjet dhe fitoret e arritura nga populli shqiptar pas fitores së komunizmit. Nëse e vemë re me kujdes, hyrja në portën kryesore të muzeut duket se fillon pikërisht në nivelin ku fillon kati i dytë (i periudhës së socializmit) mbështetet mbi të parin duke na përcjellë bindshëm idenë e fillimit me këmbën e mbarë të historisë për shqiptarët. Të njëjtin funksion ndarës midis dy epokave luan edhe brezi zbukurimor me simbolet e parapëlqyera të komunizmit; ylli, kazma, pushka, libri, dafina etj.

Po ashtu totalitare dhe tipike janë edhe artikulimi i brendshëm i hapësirave të pavijoneve të cilat paraqesin vështirësi të riorganizohen duke humbur çdo lidhje me konceptimin e mëparshëm. Pra, ndërtesë të realizmit socialist muzeun nuk e bën mozaiku në ballinën e tij, por i gjithë konceptimi i ndërtesës. Atëhere çmund të bëjmë? Ta prishim krejt? Vështirë se ka ndonjë që e merr seriozisht parasysh këtë alternativë. Të zgjerojmë dritaret, të ndërrojmë ngjyrën e mermerit të pjesës së poshtme duke prishur përshtypjen e mbivendosjes së katit të dytë mbi të parin? Do të ishte një operacion plastik që do të ishte politikisht korrekt por do të ishte jo koherent për nga konceptimi artistik, çka është shenjë e pagabueshme amatorizmi. Pra në pamundësi për ta përshtatur me konceptet e kohës së sotme, nëse nuk mund ta zëvendësojmë krejtësisht si në rastin e pavijoneve gjermane ndërtesën totalitare me një ndërtesë me konceptim tipik për një shoqëri demokratike, atëherë le ta ruajmë si një relike e një sistemi të përmbysur pa i ndryshuar asgjë.

*Para disa vitesh si drejtor i Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve ju krijuat sallat e kuqe dhe blu, me vepra të realizmit socialist. A vlen ajo përvojë, ato reagime që pati koncepti juaj për të diskutuar situatën në fjalë që me çduket i takon riciklimit të një debati të lënë përgjysmë, një debat i pakryer ndërmjet brezave, politikës, me historinë.*

Mendoj se pyetja juaj lidhet me anën morale dhe etike të problemit që po shqyrtojmë. Nëse duhet shkatërruar mozaiku, atëhere mbi këtë filozofi duhen shkatërruar të gjitha tablotë dhe skulpturat që gjenden në fondin e Galerisë Kombëtare, të gjithë filmat e Kinostudios Shqipëria e Re e kështu me radhë. Para pak kohësh patëm një rast i cili më la shije të hidhur. Familja e trashëgimtarit të fronit, pas marrjes së pronës, ish- pallatit të Pionierëve, shkatërroi me një zell dhe mllef për të cilin mendonim se nuk ishin të aftë, një mozaik me fëmijë të së njëjtës periudhë, por më të vjetër se mozaiku i muzeut. Sigurisht që është e drejta e pronarit të mbajë apo të shkatërrojë një mozaik, por respektimi i tij do të dërgonte një mesazh qytetarie aq të nevojshëm për tranzicionin e gjatë dhe rraskapitës që po kalojmë. Nëse dëshira për të shkatërruar mozaikun e Muzeut do të tingëllonte i pranueshëm deri-diku në vitet e para menjëherë pas rrëzimit të regjimit komunist, sot mendoj se një qëndrim i tillë i skajshëm është i tejkaluar nga koha dhe nuk mund të shërbejë si bazë legjitimuese për operacione spastruese. Përveç kësaj më lejoni tu kujtoj se përballë mozaikut, në ballinën tejet elegante të Bankës Kombëtare shohim disa relieve të mbijetuar nga fushatat e spastrimeve që ndërmerreshin rregullisht në kohën e komunizmit. Ato relieve të papranueshme për moralin puritan të komunistëve dhe që vështirë tu kenë shpëtuar syve të tyre të kudogjendur për fatin tonë dhe të ndërtesës së Bankës u toleruan.

Sa për ekspozitën që përmendni ju Surrealizmi Socialist më kujtohet se u shoqërua me reagime të ashpra nga ekstremistët e të dyja krahëve. Për komunistët vendosja e veprave në konceptin ironik të surrealizmit socialist u perceptua si fyerje e epokës së ndritur të socializmit shkencor, ndërsa vendosja e bustit të Komandantit në një raft të çfarëdoshëm si një blasfemi e papranueshme. Ekstremi i djathtë me largpamësi e pa si shenjën më të qartë të rivendosjes së neo-komunizmit në Shqipëri dhe bënte thirrje për vigjilencë përpara këtij rreziku të afërt. Pas gati dhjetë vitesh, të dyja këto reagime tingëllojnë të tepruara dhe gati komike, ndërsa ajo ekspozitë mendoj se mbetet përpjekja e parë për të riparaqitur në një kontekst të ri një periudhë traumatike si ajo e periudhës 1944-90. Përveç kësaj mendoj se një trashëgimi kulturore duhet ruajtur duke mos harruar brezat që do të vijnë. Përfytyroni pesëdhjetë vjet më vonë një grup studentësh të arkitekturës të cilët studiojnë historinë e arkitekturës së kryeqytetit dhe dëgjojnë ndër të tjera nga pedagogu i tyre se aty dikur ka patur një mozaik i cili u shkatërrua sepse i përkiste periudhës së komunizmit. Ka shumë të ngjarë që ata të bëjnë pyetjen e pafajshme: po përse e prishën? Arsyeja se i përkiste një sistemi të egër totalitar të përmbyshur nuk besoj se do ti bindë.

*Ekziston dhe një tip i ri qytetari shqiptar që thotë se ai mozaik nuk na përfaqëson. Çpërgjigje do ti jepnit atij?*

Mendoj se problemi shtrohet gabim. Ai mozaik nuk është aty për të përfaqësuar qytetarët e Tiranës apo të Shqipërisë. Ai është aty si dëshmi e një mendësie dhe një epoke historike, e një regjimi që pa dyshim provoi të ishte një fatkeqësi e vërtetë kombëtare, pasojat e të cilit do ti ndjejmë edhe për shumë kohë, por me trashëgiminë e të cilit nuk mund të sillemi siç u sollën ata me trashëgiminë e regjimeve që u paraprinë. Atëherë do të tregonim se jemi pasardhës të denjë të mendësisë së tyre, të fanatizmit dhe intolerancës së tyre. Nuk e kemi luksin të fshijmë nga kujtesa jonë kolektive pamore çfarëdo dëshmie të së kaluarës. Ky qëndrim do të ishte mendoj ana tjetër e medaljes së totalitarizmit, e revanshizmit të fitimtarit, e idesë se shkrimi i historisë është e drejtë vetëm e tij. Marrja e një pozicioni të tillë është vërtet trishtues pasi tregon se nuk kemi kuptuar asgjë nga gabimet e shkuara dhe nuk kemi mësuar asgjë nga e tashmja.

----------


## Edvin83

Po t'ia nisim keshtu atehere duhet te hedhim nje bombe atomike mbi Shqiperi qe te zhdukim gjithcka qe eshte ndertuar perpara, edhe njerezit bashke me mua se jam rritur gjate kohes se socializmit. 
Ne Gjermani ende shkojne e shohin gjerat e Hitlerit, dhe paguajne para per t'i pare ato. Ne vend qe te mendojme se ky mozaik terheq turiste, neve duam tia veme kazmen e ta shkaterrojme!

----------


## Davius

Nuk ka pse te prishet, i pengon kujt? Mozaiku ne fjale eshte veper e mirefillte arti, dhe pavaresisht faktit se ne cilen epoke eshte krijuar, ai duhet te mbetet. Une si i vogel, gjithmone Tiranen identifikoja me kete mozaik. Ky mozaik sipas meje eshte leternjoftim per Tiranen.

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe une jam kunder prishjes se mozaikut nese dikujt i pengon ajo ai ateher eshte kunder kultures sone Shqipetare.

----------


## ajzberg

Ashtu si dhe veprat e tjera te realizmit socialist qe jane historia artistike e asaj periudhe s ka perse te prishet.

----------


## Daja-GONI

U prishen bunkeret,u prishen laboratoret,u prishen plantazhet e ullinjeve,u prish muzika,u prishen emrat.Tani po na pengojne edhe veprat artistike te punuara ne nje kohe te caktuar dhe nga njerez te caktuar.Hajde Shqiperi hajde!!!

----------


## Sa Kot

Mozaiku ne fjale e "daton" qendren e Tiranes, ne nje kohe kur te gjitha planimetrite qe po behen po mundohen ta modernizojne kete qender sa me shume.

Eshte e veshtire te ndryshosh pamje, kjo s'ka dyshim...por eshte e nevojshme pasi ky mozaik si dhe shume gjera te tjera, i japin qendres nje ndjesi "komunale" ne krahasim me qytetet e tjera perendimore, gje qe ndikon shume ne menyren se si ne dhe te tjeret na perceptojne. Eshte njelloj sikur te thuash: "Oh, e dime qe bota udheton me makina, por ne na pelqejne kuajt aq shume saqe do kishim qejf te udhetonim me kuaj edhe tani ne vitin 2008."

Sigurisht, mund te ruhet si mozaik, s'ka pse te prishet. Mund te pasqyrohet brenda ne muze madje. Edhe nostalgjiket mund te kene mundesine qe ta shohin sa here te duan. Por per sa i perket pozicionit qendror qe ka tani...eshte thjesht i pashpjegueshem dhe demode.

Gje qe ne fakt perben plagen me te madhe te qendres se Tiranes, pasi po shohim shume modernizim rreth e perqark, dhe kur shikon qendren.....te duket tamam sikur koha ka mbetur ne vend. Me e bukur duket naten kur gjithcka kamuflohet me drita e me erresire, sesa diten. Dhe kjo eshte nje deficence shume e madhe, per te cilen ky mozaik ka pergjejgjesi kryesore.

Dhe jo vetem mozaiku, po edhe shume gjera te tjera. Do te vecoja ato gurat ku qendron kali i Skenderbeut, te cilat kane nevoje per nje trajtim urgjent.

----------


## Darius

Po mire mer po ca pune i prish ai mozaik se marr vesh? I perkejt kujt i perket si epoke historike ai mbetet nje veper e mrekullueshme arti. Ne fund te fundit realizmi socialist ka patur idiotlliqet e tija dhe majmunerite e pashoqe po sidoqofte nuk mund te hidhet poshte arti i kesaj periudhe se behet krim. Mua personalisht do me vinte jashtezakonisht keq nese vendosin te heqin ate mozaik. Gjithmone e shikoja me endje kur isha i vogel  :i ngrysur: 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ana_Sheshi.JPG

----------


## Brari

le te mbetet aty si dokument i demagogjise enveriste ramizoiste.. qe talleshin me popullin e shkrete..
pak histori.. meqe kishte folur ki konstandini i poradecit.. e na e ngre larte ate veper mashtruse po.rdhamane e qe ska brenda kurrfare arti.. pervec.. megalomanise nazisto stalinoiste qe enveri e kishte adaptuar e cuar la e me la per te zbukuruar regjimin e tij karikature..

ne ate kohe kur u be ai mozaik.. vendi ishte ne nje krize te tmerrshme.. ekonomike e nen nje diktature te tmerrshme politike..
vetem enveri kishte pse te buzeqeshte ne ate kohe.. 
sapo kishte cuar ne boten tjater nja 4 a 5 antar biroje.. e nja 45 gjenerale e kolonele.. e i kish degdisur ne gulaget e tija nja 450 gra e femije e plaka e dajo teze xhaxhallare te atyre te ngratve.. "armiq"  te saposhpallur.. nga plenumet kanibaleske te fundit..
vete artistet ishin ne ethe.. 
sapo ishin shpartalluar dhe "armiqte" ne fush te artit e po vlonte druri mbi te gjithe e po hanin njeri jatrin.. neper mbledhje te lidhjes.. 
vete kryeustai i artisteve te arteve figurative.. mjeshtri odhise paskali .. jetonte cdo nate nen friken e arrestimit.. sepse ato dite ai ne nje moment pakujdesie kishte thene.. as lidhse kepucesh nuku gjen dot pa mik ne dyqanet e shtetit..
keta kosovaro tetovaret enveriste qe jan shprehur aty me lart si ky daviusi e rapsoliusi..  nuk i kuptojne keto gjera se athere ata dhe prinderit e tyre jetonin ne bollekun tito-ist.. 
nejse.. nuk i bejme me faj keta pse kan ngelur anakronike e qesharake kur vleresojne punet e shqiperise..
po vlora e lioonesit cbente ahere.. 
rinia vlonjate kishte me shum se nje dekade qe kishte marre udhen e lejfenizmit..
ne maturat e halim xhelos.. sikurse dhe ne gjithe gjimnazet e vendit.. beheshin betejat e biografive..
maturantet u kendonin biografine familjare njeri jatrit.. ne prag te fund vitit.. shkollor..
pyet xhaxhallaret ti liones..
mos te marre te drejt studimi mirela.. se nje gjysh i saje ka qene me ballin.. ja plaste ne mes te mbledhjes ne shkolle.. entela .. akuzen tmerruese mikes se saje 12 vjecare ne shkolle..
i binte te fiket mireles po aq u bente te tjereve..
pa te na cohet arbeni e te na thote biografine..  thoshte alberti.. 
une rrjedh nga nje familje bujqerish te varfer fillonte thoshte arbeni.. 
mirpo nuku e linte me gjate zoica.. pa na thuaj ti arben se cfar e ke hiqmet dudushajn.. emrave u a fus kot .e,, lol..
mamaja ime e ka vella thosh arbeni duke u dridhur.. e duke i shpetuar kak e sh.urra ne brek te ngratit..  po neven nuku flasim me ta se ne jemi me partine e nuku bejme me ata armiq te felliqur..
pse genjen.. une si komshije e di mire se juve u ka ardhur gjyshja  ne shtepi qe rri me armikun hiqmet dudushin i denuar nga partia..
kjo benej neper shkolla e seleksionohej dreqi e djalli e atyre u jepej e drejta studimit..e shkaterroheshin mijra te rinj psiqikishto -moralishto-menderishto njerezisht.. 
po ku vente  shumica.. e rinise .. se aso kohe universitetet  nuku mbanin me shume se 2000-3000 studente ne gjithe shqiperine.. ( ate kohe universiteti i prishtines mbante gjithe rinine e kosoves e te trojeve shqiptare e ppsh nuk guxonte tu thosh shqiptareve te shqiperise se.. ne universitetin titoisto-fadil hoxhist mesonin mbi 30 mije studente shqiptare.. plus mijra ne korespondence..)
Rinija vlonjate mbas matyres ndahej keshtu..
 5 ne shkolle skenderbeg.. 4 ne shkolle te sigurimit.. ca kokrra ne fakultete  te ndryshme.. e shumica.. ne zyr te shkillit.. e aty lufte .. tjater.. o burra mikun tek xhezua krietar kshilli qe cupa te marre flet pune per ne  fabrik te llampave ose ne konservim qepujkash per eksport.. se ndrishe e kapte llakatundi apo jonufri.. e radhima e jo per turizem.. por per lopato-shate.. nga 5 e mjesit deri ne darke ne shtate.. me 77 leke dite puna.. 
dyqanet ishin bosh..
duhej zene radha ne 3 te mengjezit ne afersi te dyqanit.. qe te kishe probabilitet diku tek.. lol 0, 7 qe do e merrje nje qilo qumesht a nje kavanoz kos.. 
tek kinema ali demi.. cdo nate luftra  boterore per buleta..
qindra koke thyheshin ne beton per te marre buleta e pastaj per ti shitur jo me 20 lek sa ish cmimi shteteror po me 25 a 30-te.. leke..
aty kish filluar i mjeri kapitalizem..
mileti skishin televizore e ajo kinema ishte qejfi.. se coku vinte ndonje film frengo italan i kohes qepes.. 
po cbenej me femren shqiptare..qe aq e gezushme duket ne muralen mashtruse..te muzeut.. 
eshte nje vend ne vlore qe i thone.. shkembi i kur.ves..ose i kurvave..
sapo kalon vërrën lol.. apo tynelin e ujit te ftonet.. e fillon ngjitesh asfaltit e le majtas lart vilat e polit-biroistave.. e djathtas perposh detin e bukur ku nuku laheshin mileti se ish vec per kelish bllokmenesh ajo zone.. e kalon lart atyre zdredhave te rruges qe e kan bere italanet qe kur enveri ishte 10 vjec.. e kur arrin ne kuaton me te larte ku ushtria enverit mbante ca prozhektora te stalinit..qe ndriconte detin mo vinin diversante te kapnin te gjalle enverin a hysnine duke kire kamarieret e vilave kur grate e tyre plakaruqe.. sidomos hysniu qe e kish si burre bile dhe me kollare..lol.. i conin  ne konferenca partie rrethesh..lol.. e aty pra ishte ki shkembi qe hidheshin me trimat e vlores me kok posht a ne kembe drejt e ne det..
e aty pra ndonje cupe e ngrat qe kish bere ndopak dashuri.. e ju ishte versulur shoqeria e ndyre e kohes e fabrikuar nga sistemi enverist- anadollako staliniste proletaro terbacoiste.. e te ngratat.. skishin ku te qanin hallin e aty benin vetvrasjen..  meqe vlora ahere nuku kishte akoma tren.. se vajzat ne tirane durres e elbasan qe kishin probleme dashurie.. e kishin gjetur ne shinat e trenit ilacin.. 
tmerr..

po veriu e malsia si ishin.. se gjisma e figurave ne mozaik jan malsore..
ska pende migjeni e jakov xoxe ti pershkruaj.. 
fukarallek ne kulm.. 
cta zgjas me.. 
pra mozaiku ishte nje fasade per te mbuluar me shoshe  zine  varferine e izolimin e vend numro-izmin e asaj shoqerie..

pra le te mbetet si nje dokument  ki mozaik i hipokrizise se ppsh-se .. 

beqir meta po qe i mencur  le te ndertoje pavione brenda ne muze me "epoken e ndritur te ppsh-se" e me ate e ka ezauruar dhe ceshtjen.. ta mbaj a jo muralen gjigande.. 
sigurisht qe shoku enver.. ki i gjalli.. pra edvini qe vigjelon aty afer.. e qe po pergatitet seriozisht ta rrezoje matufin berish qe sdi sa eshte sahati ala.. .. do ta prese si shi ne kallamoq te vet..kte ceshtjen e mozaikut e shalso brace tahir stefano mustafet e tije po bejne gati artilerine..

lere pra o beqo  at mutsihane aty ku eshte..

jini te zote qe me votimet qe do vijne te rrezoni ed-verin.. e tja por.dhni enveristave si ne shqiperi si ne kosove.. marshimin qe kane marre per te enverizuar trojet shqiptare e te festojne 100 vjetorin e ditlindjes se dulles ne 2008 duke qene ne pushtetet e te gjitha niveleve e qelizave te shtetit shqiptar..
kjo eshte pune..

lerini gurickat e copat e xhamit..  aty ku jane se askush ne tirane nuk ja hedh syte asaj karikature.. pervec keta tetovaro kosovareve enveriste.. qe nxjerrin mallin kur.. kendonin eho eho e trusnin mullaqet ne kerrat e villat qe u a fali tito.. me kredi.. qe nuk i paguan kurre..

bekir.. o koktrash kemi pamvaresine e kosoves problem..







..

----------


## Darius

o brar pash zotin me gjithe respektin qe kam per ty po clidhje ka ky monologu jot me temen? Arti mbetet art pavaresisht se kujt periudhe i perket. Mozaiku nuk eshte nga me te bukurit dhe te arriret e artistave shqiptare dhe as perfaqesuesi me dinjitoz i artit figurativ shqiptar por sidoqofte mbetet nje veper artistike dhe me vlerat e saja. Politizimi i artit te shtyn ne te njejtin gabim qe u be gjate realizmit socialist. Humbet vlerat dhe prodhon shterpesine dhe mediokritetin. Per mua ai mozaik duhet te mbetet aty jo vetem si veper arti por edhe si deshmi historike e nje periudhe te erret dhe sidomos kur ky mozaik zbukuron fasaden ballore te MHK. Merr kuptim akoma dhe me shume.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sheshi Skenderbej meriton nje rikompozim te plote, sepse eshte nje shesh pa pike rregulli.

Pervec kesaj aty duhet urgjentisht te rikompozohen fasadat e Muzeut ne fjale dhe vecanerisht Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit qe eshe bere nje nga objektet me te shpifura te Tiranes.

Ne kete kuader duhet te hyje dhe heqja e ketij mozaiku siberianomatrazovesh.

----------


## BARAT

> Per mua ai mozaik duhet te mbetet aty jo vetem si veper arti por edhe si deshmi historike


Ruajne akoma sot dhomat e torturave te nazisteve. Te shkosh ne Itali nuk gjen rradhe ne dite perkujtimore te varrezat e familjes se Duces, tip muzeu. Po ata pse nuk i shkaterruan meqe jane momente te tmerrshme te historise.
Nuk do ta mbash? Shko e bej nje muze supermodern. Ate lere vetem per periudhen e monizmit. Por keta punojne me te njejtat metoda komuniste, te cilet fshinin emrat nga Akti i Pavarsise. Fshi ata, fshi keta, dhe nuk e kuptojne se historia ndertohet mbi fakte e te verteta, ku arti (sepse punetoret qe djersiten per ta bere ate mozaik krijuan ne rradhe te pare, nuk bene ideologji) eshte gjithmone i pafajshem dhe duhet respektuar si krijese jo si embleme
Eh...Shqiperi Shqiperi...a thua ti se ai eshte problemi kryesor...kur mendon se i kane lene monumentet e kultures ne meshire te fatit.

----------


## offspring

sido te vij puna mozaiku esht pjes e historis ashtu sic esht komunizmi dhe dua apo sduam ne kemi vuajtur per 50 vjet dhe po te hiqet brezat skan per te kujtuar kurr se sa vuajten shqiptaret.un votova kunder edhe pse i urrej komunistat.dreqi ta haj ai mozaik perfaqeson nje histori 50 vjecare dhe esht ne vendin e duhur(MUZEU HISTORIK KOMBETAR)

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ruajne akoma sot dhomat e torturave te nazisteve. Te shkosh ne Itali nuk gjen rradhe ne dite perkujtimore te varrezat e familjes se Duces, tip muzeu. Po ata pse nuk i shkaterruan meqe jane momente te tmerrshme te historise.
> Nuk do ta mbash? Shko e bej nje muze supermodern. Ate lere vetem per periudhen e monizmit. Por keta punojne me te njejtat metoda komuniste, te cilet fshinin emrat nga Akti i Pavarsise. Fshi ata, fshi keta, dhe nuk e kuptojne se historia ndertohet mbi fakte e te verteta, ku arti (sepse punetoret qe djersiten per ta bere ate mozaik krijuan ne rradhe te pare, nuk bene ideologji) eshte gjithmone i pafajshem dhe duhet respektuar si krijese jo si embleme
> Eh...Shqiperi Shqiperi...a thua ti se ai eshte problemi kryesor...kur mendon se i kane lene monumentet e kultures ne meshire te fatit.


E ka pas thene drejt Brari (nese nuk gaboj) ne nje teme qe Tirana duhej nderprere se ndertuari aty ku eshte.
Sepse duke u vertitur rreth e qark aty, nuk eshte bere gje tjeter vecse eshte prishur nje ndertese e vjeter dhe eshte ngritur nje e re dhe serish gjithcka eshte sjelle rreth kalit te Skenderbeut.

Mirepo duke pare qe serish i meshohet ideve per te mbetur aty, atehere me te drejte aty duhet transformuar gjithcka.

Mozaiku nuk mbart asnje vlere artistike, qe te behet nje simbol i Tiranes!

Me me vlere do te ishte sikur aty te behej nje mozaik me mbreterit ilire, sepse ne ndonese ne mbahemi si pasardhes te tyre, ende nuk kemi denjuar t'ju kushtojme atyre nje shenje.

Pse nuk e lane dhe Enverin aty se dhe ai "pjese e historise" ishte?

----------


## offspring

ju thoni ta bejm sic tha gramoz pashko?niveli 0(cdo gje qe kan dertuar komunistet esht e keqe dhe duhet te prishet?)rezultati esht qe akoma spo marrim dot veten.hajde menje hajde.ne ate mozaik nqs e shihni esht komplet historia e shqiperis nga iliret deri ne ditet e sitme.qe tju bejm qefin juve qe se doni do vem ene salen

----------


## Sa Kot

> Po mire mer po ca pune i prish ai mozaik se marr vesh? I perkejt kujt i perket si epoke historike ai mbetet nje veper e mrekullueshme arti. Ne fund te fundit realizmi socialist ka patur idiotlliqet e tija dhe majmunerite e pashoqe po sidoqofte nuk mund te hidhet poshte arti i kesaj periudhe se behet krim. Mua personalisht do me vinte jashtezakonisht keq nese vendosin te heqin ate mozaik. Gjithmone e shikoja me endje kur isha i vogel 
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ana_Sheshi.JPG


Po arti nuk ka pse te hidhet poshte, ai mund te vendoset ne nje vend me te pershtatshem. Tani jetojme ne nje realitet ndryshe nga ai qe pasqyrohet ne kete mozaik, keshtuqe do ishte me e llogjikshme sikur ky mozaik te vendosej ne nje muze...dhe brezat e ri te informohen mbi ekzistencen e tij, por jo te ndeshkohen me nje pejsazh te tille ne qendren e kryeqytetit te tyre.

E ardhmja duhet te kete prioritet.

----------

